# consumer planning = σχεδιασμός βάσει καταναλωτικής συμπεριφοράς



## kapa18 (Mar 15, 2008)

Μεταφράζω ένα xls με τμήματα και υπηρεσίες πολυεθνικής. Δεν έχω συγκείμενο, οπότε κάθε κελί και καημός, κάθε κελί και δάκρυ.
Το συγκεκριμένο κελί γράφει: Category Development and Consumer Planning
Το category development το έχω βάλει "ανάπτυξη προϊοντικών κατηγοριών" με βάση ένα ταπεινό στοιχείο που βρήκα στο google. Το consumer planning θα μπορούσε να είναι "σχεδιασμός καταναλωτικών προϊόντων";


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2008)

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό. Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω από εδώ, πρέπει να έχει σχέση με marketing και εντοπισμό της συμπεριφοράς του καταναλωτικού target group.
Εδώ λέει: The consumer planning team must proactively identify consumer based issues and opportunities to beat the competition and drive performance.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 15, 2008)

Χμ... Ενδιαφέροντα τα links σου. Πώς ακούγεται ο "προγραμματισμός βάσει καταναλωτικής συμπεριφοράς";


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω. Μου φαίνεται λίγο μακρινάρι.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ε καλά, μερικές φορές το μέγεθος δεν έχει σημασία


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2008)

Αν μάλιστα δεν ήταν να χωθεί στο κελί, θα έλεγα κι ένα χορταστικό «σχεδιασμός βασισμένος στη συμπεριφορά των καταναλωτών».


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 15, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 16, 2008)

Εγώ κόλλησα με το "ανάπτυξη προϊοντικών κατηγοριών". Θα το προτιμούσα "ανάπτυξη κατηγοριών προϊόντων" -- θα σου έβγαζε και δύο γράμματα λιγότερα στο κελί.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2008)

Στο χώρο του μάρκετινγκ ο όρος "προϊοντική κατηγορία" είναι δόκιμος και, απ' ό,τι έχω δει, προτιμητέος σε σύγκριση με την "κατηγορία προϊόντος/ων".

Εντελώς ενδεικτικά:
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...ροϊοντική+κατηγορία"&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=gr
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...ϊοντικές+κατηγορίες"&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=gr
http://www.ermisawards.gr/media/Noms_Files/Ermis_PR\2034.pdf


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 16, 2008)

Ζαζ, έθεσα απλώς θέμα προσωπικής προτίμησης. Το 70% της ορολογίας του μάρκετινγκ μου φέρνει, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, φαγούρα -- για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2008)

Είναι κάτι σαν τη μικρή προτίμηση που έδειξα παραπάνω για το «συμπεριφορά των καταναλωτών» σε σχέση με το «καταναλωτική συμπεριφορά». Που, άλλωστε, αν το βασανίσουμε λιγάκι, θα δούμε ότι μπορεί να έχουν και διαφορά (π.χ. εγώ είμαι, στο δικό μου μέτρο, καταναλωτής, άρα μετράει η συμπεριφορά μου ως καταναλωτή, αλλά δεν έχω καθόλου «καταναλωτική συμπεριφορά» — εντελώς «αντικαταναλωτική» θα έλεγα, μάλιστα· με μικρές και γνωστές εξαιρέσεις).

Οι παλιότεροι αντιδρούμε λιγάκι στα νέα παράγωγα, αλλά ταυτόχρονα ας είμαστε προετοιμασμένοι και για νέες συνθέσεις, π.χ. προϊοντοκατηγορίες


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 16, 2008)

nickel said:


> προϊοντοκατηγορίες



emoticon με ανθρωπάκια που κάνουν εμετό έχουν εφευρεθεί;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2008)

Βεβαίως! Ιδού:


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 17, 2008)

Θεϊκό!

(Τέκνικαλ κουέστιον: γιατί το παραπάνω μήνυμα ΔΕΝ εμφανίστηκε στα New Posts μου;)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Θεϊκό!
> (Τέκνικαλ κουέστιον: γιατί το παραπάνω μήνυμα ΔΕΝ εμφανίστηκε στα New Posts μου;)


Ώστε γι' αυτό περίμενα και περίμενα χτες το βράδυ την αντίδρασή σου, αλλά δεν ερχόταν


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 17, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ώστε γι' αυτό περίμενα και περίμενα χτες το βράδυ την αντίδρασή σου, αλλά δεν ερχόταν



Όχι, αυτό οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι άνοιξα λίγο το ιντερνέτι στο ημίχρονο του ματς, και μετά δεν ξανακατέβηκα στο γραφείο μου (υπενθυμίζω: το γραφείο μου βρίσκεται ΈΞΩ από το σπίτι. Αν κλείσω για βράδυ, αυτό ήταν, πάπαλα).

Όμως εξακολουθεί να παρατηρείται το ίδιο: New Posts 0, αλλά αν τα κοιτάξω ένα-ένα βρίσκω συνεχώς καινούργια μηνύματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2008)

Εμένα συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο: 
ενώ έχω δει όλα τα new posts, την επόμενη φορά που μπαίνω μού λέει πάλι τα ίδια ως new posts. Η μόνη λύση είναι αφού διαβάσω τα new posts, μετά να πατήσω το mark forums read, ώστε να μηδενίσω το κοντέρ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 17, 2008)

Επίσης μου τη σπάει που αν ποστάρω μήνυμα μου εμφανίζεται ως new post. Χάρηκα πολύ, το ξέρω.


----------

